# Coffee



## TechAdmin

Anyone try or currently growing Coffea?


----------



## Homer_Simpson

would be cool but don't think it would grow in my part of the country


----------



## The_Blob

not a big coffee fan here, as it has no nutritional value... but I also don't think it can be grown easily in Ohio


----------



## Canadian

I grew one plant for fun one summer. Not practical though. I only got about a dozen pods from the one plant. You have to pick, hull, dry, roast, grind, brew. So much work for so little reward. I'd say you're better off buying your beans. A single plant is a good conversation piece.


----------



## pmabma

How would you store coffee beans, it would be hard for me to be without my coffee?I have gound bags of coffee stored in freezer along with extra cigs.


----------



## Canadian

You're better to buy unroasted "green" beans and roast them as needed. As soon as you roast them they start off gassing carbon dioxide and losing flavor. This is why mass produced coffee comes vac packed. The packs have small holes in them that actually allows some of the carbon dioxide to escape during shipping and storage. 

Green beans can sit for a long time. You can buy or make a small tumbler roaster to roast the beans. Roasting is noisy and smelly so if you have a small place you might think twice. You can roast in batches large enough to last one week.

You should not store coffee in the fridge or freezer. It's a myth that it stays fresher. It should be kept in an air tight - or even better - vaccume sealed container at room temperature. Putting it in the freezer just causes condensation on the beans and messes with the oils making it taste funny. 

Peace!


----------



## pmabma

ok Thanks for the info.


----------



## BDM

The_Blob said:


> not a big coffee fan here, as it has no nutritional value... but I also don't think it can be grown easily in Ohio


That is a sorry excuse not to drink coffee. Maybe if you said something like "I'm allergic to caffeine," then that would be a solid answer. There are numerous medical studies and articles on the health benefits of black coffee. To identify one of the big ones, cancer prevention, namely prostate.

Maybe they're aren't many nutritional values (vitamins, carbs, proteins), but health values are largerly significant.


----------



## Canadian

There are also studies that show that coffee does nothing except cost you money and waste your time. If you can live without coffee, tobacco, booze, and drugs you can save a lot of money and live a longer healthier life.


----------



## JMJ

*Myth*

Myth: Coffee is bad.

Fact: Coffee is good.

It's science.


----------



## The_Blob

JMJ said:


> Myth: Coffee is bad.
> 
> Fact: Coffee is good.
> 
> It's science.


thank you, Ron Burgundy ^_^


----------



## jebrown

There have been more studies indicating the health benefits of coffee than against. 
When I was in college my Anatomy and Physiology professor going over a newly released study than claimed caffeine caused liver and bladder cancer. The tests subjects were lab mice. What they didn’t mention was for a human being to consume the same amount of caffeine one would have to drink 40 6oz, cups of coffee a day. 
Some people will side against because they don’t drink coffee. Some side with because the like it. I drink coffee because I like it and I really don’t care about what is said. That what I think about all of these studies for or against any thing we ingest. If I die quicker well at least I died in content. I won’t die from the stress of worrying about what I eat or drink. People do go overboard worrying about what they should or shouldn’t eat. Makes you wonder how have we survived this long?


----------



## Canadian

Nobody likes any addictive substance the first time they have them. If you give a bunch of nine year olds a table full of smokes, beer, coffee, and ice cream they will all eat the ice cream. They'll try the rest and say "ewwww." because they all taste like crap. 

The first smoke tastes awful and makes you cough. First drink makes you cringe. So does coffee. First ice cream - no problem. Addiction is a crazy thing.

Did you know coffee is the most widely traded good in the world second only to oil?

I stay away from addictive stuff. I don't want to be in the business of making other people rich because I can't live without something that I can live without. 

That's just my philosophy. 

Peace!


----------



## N8EPE

I wouldn't listen to the kids.....







they'd say the same thing about sex


----------



## Canadian

They're 9 years old dude. Eww....


----------



## dunappy

it won't grow here out side without protection (too cold). and it's a waste of my time, resources and ground space to grow since I won't drink it either.


----------



## O6nop

Has anyone considered Chicory as a coffee substitute? I hear it grows (wild) all over the U.S. but I don't know how to identify it. It has no caffeine, however, but is supposed to have some health benefits.


----------



## mongoose

What other plants are tastey but have caffeine?


----------



## Canadian

Guarana - But that's south american also.


----------



## carrymeCarrie

I've never thought of it before, but it's true.....all addictive stuff tastes like dukey!


----------



## Canadian

Yeah addictive stuff does taste bad. Perhaps that's nature's way of warning you that you shouldn't be doing it.


----------



## The_Blob

I don't know... I'm addicted to chicken (prepared almost any way) & it is still yummy


----------



## O6nop

Chocolate tastes awful, without the sugar in it.
Is sugar addictive?


----------



## Canadian

Well there's a difference between a psychological and physiological addiction. Chicken would be psychological. 

Physiological is when your body starts to malfunction for lack of the substance. Take a look at the withdrawl effects of heroin. That's the stuff.


----------



## The_Blob

once again, I see Irony is a lost art...


----------



## fourn6

He's Canadian. They don't grow coffee, but they do make some of the best cheese, beer and wiskey. 

Coffee is really intensive. I'm in Florida, and have a small tree, but you would need one tree for one pound of roasted beans. 

Down here, banannas, coconuts, and citrus are a good combo.


----------



## Canadian

Our beer is is great and yes so is the whiskey. Quebec makes a lot of great cheese. 

If I was in Florida I'd go bananas.


----------



## Janis

.......I could go for some whiskey right now.......


----------



## Canadian

I've got a bottle of Alberta Premium in the kitchen.

http://www.artofdrink.com/2006/06/alberta-premium-rye-whisky.php


----------



## shirls

I having heaps of coffee trees growing, they are a beautiful looking bush. But im not addicted to coffee i can live with it or with out it. I did make my own coffee last year, it tasted yuk but i think i left the berries too long, im just about to make another lot now. Will let you know how I go. I want some tea bushes too, they sell em here but they are out of stock. I make rossella tea, thats yum .


----------



## Canadian

Yeah, it's very hard to make. The big deal is in the roasting. A tumble roaster works best. Very noisy and very smelly. I think most people are better off just buying it. Making your own is a big pain in the ass.


----------



## Pandora

I wouldn't mind investing in some tea bushes and a couple of coffees.


----------



## Getback

Food is Addicted to, Just the other day i got up and went off with out eating something and later i got withdraw symptoms real bad, had to go to McDonalds to get a guick fix.


----------



## Jason

I realize that this is an old thread, but it piqued my interest. Somebody (maybe Canadian?) said that they grew one coffee plant for fun. Where did you get the seeds? I'd really like to try that.

And for the record-I can't live without coffee. I truly love the stuff.


----------



## Canadian

I grew it from a bean. My grandfather got the bean from someone. The tree only made enough for for a handful of beans and we grew the tree in the solarium. It was the only climate that would support the tree.

The amount of beans I got from the single tree were not enough to make a single cup of java. Might be fun to grow a plant as a hobby but I doubt anyone could grow enough of them to make it worth while on a small scale.


----------



## Jason

Understood. You could tell prople it's the beanstalk you grew from the magic bean.


----------



## NaeKid

There is a great website dedicated to growing your own coffee.

Growing Coffee Beans at Home

It describes the best way to prepare the seed for growing, places to purchase seeds, how to take care of the plant, harvesting, processing, etc.

If you are serious about growing coffee - you probably would want to setup a "hot-house" or "green-house" before you start growing the nectar of heaven.


----------



## testhop

Canadian said:


> There are also studies that show that coffee does nothing except cost you money and waste your time. If you can live without coffee, tobacco, booze, and drugs you can save a lot of money and live a longer healthier life.


 is it you live longer or just seems like it. 
if you have to give upall the good things then you are no fun


----------



## pdx210

Chicory is viable option to coffee 

Growing coffee is foolish impractical notion in northern climates. You would need a very large heated green house 2 cups of coffee a day 365 days requires about 18-20 mature coffee trees (they grow to 15Ft tall .. and it takes 5 years before a tree is fully mature. All this in a post apocoliptic world where you will be challenged to meet basic food, water, shelter, sanitation and medical needs.

Not gonna happen


----------



## Ezmerelda

*sigh* 

But I still dream about it, at night...


----------



## slick

walmart has maxwell house 2lb blue tubs for $750, I make the coffee at work and I was hoping the price hadent went to like $14.00 luckys so far maybe should pick up a couple more.. Cya Slick


----------



## Elinor0987

pdx210 said:


> Chicory is viable option to coffee
> 
> Growing coffee is foolish impractical notion in northern climates. You would need a very large heated green house 2 cups of coffee a day 365 days requires about 18-20 mature coffee trees (they grow to 15Ft tall .. and it takes 5 years before a tree is fully mature. All this in a post apocoliptic world where you will be challenged to meet basic food, water, shelter, sanitation and medical needs.
> 
> Not gonna happen


There are dwarf coffee tree varieties that only grow to about four feet in height at full maturity. A greenhouse frame could easily be built around the plants and since they grow best in indirect sunlight, would fit easily in between two other trees or underneath a single tree without taking up valuable land space. I'm sure that most people won't be thinking about coffee immediately after the onset of a major disaster, but eventually some people will adjust to a new way of living and having the coffee trees would suppliment their food supply and possibly provide an item to barter with.


----------



## The_Blob

Elinor0987 said:


> I'm sure that most people won't be thinking about coffee immediately after the onset of a major disaster, but eventually some people will adjust to a new way of living and having the coffee trees would suppliment their food supply and possibly provide an item to barter with.


I think you might be very surprised I think to see how many people have coffee as a 'staple' on their prep lists. I'm not really a coffee drinker & even I have some stored away.


----------



## Elinor0987

The_Blob said:


> I think you might be very surprised I think to see how many people have coffee as a 'staple' on their prep lists. I'm not really a coffee drinker & even I have some stored away.


I have cans of coffee stored away too, but I was referring to those that didn't already have some in their food supplies. It's understandable that some people would rule out growing coffee but they might reconsider when they look further into it and realize that it's possible to grow it in different climates. Another possibility to consider is that for some, the trees might be their only source of coffee once their supply is diminished in a long term emergency.


----------



## Centraltn

Ya know - the pioneers couldnt get coffee often, so they used the roasted roots of the Chicory plant and roasted them lightly- then ground them. Chicory is a lovely blue informal flower. It reseeds itself successfully, too. Here in Tn it grows wild along the roads but having tried to dig one up just to try them.. the soil next to the road was too dang hard to do much with. I'm putting a thousand seeds in a 5 X 5' raised bed. It will be easier for me to gather the roots from there. Eventually, I hope to have about a 15' by 15' area completely dedicated to chicory. It makes a decent coffee substitute. Tastes a like coffee though with a rounder flavor. You can buy ground chicory at Amazon if ya wanna try it. Also- Luzianne Coffee is half chicory if ya wanna taste that. Its a good way to supplement coffee and when mixed with coffee, you use one half the amt of dried coffee mixed with chicory to make a pot or cup, than ya do if using just coffee. Look into it!


----------



## Clarice

Canadian, I might could live without coffe, tobbaco and booze, but I don't think I'd be happy.


----------



## The_Blob

Clarice said:


> Canadian, I might could live without coffe, tobbaco and booze, but I don't think I'd be happy.


I must be the most BORING 20-something on the planet, cuz none of that interests me, except for what I can barter it away for.


----------



## Elinor0987

The_Blob said:


> I must be the most BORING 20-something on the planet, cuz none of that interests me, except for what I can barter it away for.


Everyone has a vice. What's yours? :scratch


----------



## Dixie

The_Blob said:


> I think you might be very surprised I think to see how many people have coffee as a 'staple' on their prep lists. I'm not really a coffee drinker & even I have some stored away.


Staple would be an understatement here, it was the first thing I started stocking. 
BTW, there is an add in this weeks paper from Dollar General, they have Maxwell House...I think it said "Wake up Roast" 34.5 oz for $6


----------



## The_Blob

Elinor0987 said:


> Everyone has a vice. What's yours? :scratch


*Internet Forums* :lolsmash:


----------



## DJgang

Um.....coffee is part of my food storage. Right up there with whole wheat flour and water, LOL. :beercheer:


----------



## frisian

A year or so ago, we opened a large can of Folger"s coffee that had been stored for 10yrs plus.
It was slightly more bitter than normal but other than that it was OK.

Unfortunately all the cans I look at today, have foil tops, and I am not sure they would last as well.


----------



## Centraltn

Vacuum pack 'em with your food saver or seal a meal


----------



## The_Blob

frisian said:


> A year or so ago, we opened a large can of Folger"s coffee that had been stored for 10yrs plus.
> It was slightly more bitter than normal but other than that it was OK.
> 
> Unfortunately all the cans I look at today, have foil tops, and I am not sure they would last as well.


I thought foil was better? :dunno:

I think I would repackage it in smaller "trade blocks" anyway & seal it myself just to be sure...


----------



## gypsysue

The_Blob said:


> I think I would repackage it in smaller "trade blocks" anyway & seal it myself just to be sure...


Good idea. In fact, I think I'd do up a couple jars of instant coffee too, in small vacuum-sealed bags, for possible trade items. And in case I was ever desperate enough to drink instand coffee myself!


----------



## JayJay

gypsysue said:


> Good idea. In fact, I think I'd do up a couple jars of instant coffee too, in small vacuum-sealed bags, for possible trade items. And in case I was ever desperate enough to drink instand coffee myself!


I did get 4 of the $6 coffee at DG today, before it increases again!!...and 2 weeks ago...I got 3 jars of instant for 50 cents...and it was the huge jars too!!! woo hoo!!!


----------



## Elinor0987

The_Blob said:


> *Internet Forums* :lolsmash:


Ha Ha Ha Ha! Good one!


----------



## Centraltn

:2thumb: agreed blob LOL


----------



## Dixie

frisian said:


> A year or so ago, we opened a large can of Folger"s coffee that had been stored for 10yrs plus.
> It was slightly more bitter than normal but other than that it was OK.
> 
> *For the bitterness, just add a pinch of salt to the grounds before perking the coffee..*


----------



## Jimmy24

Canadian said:


> There are also studies that show that coffee does nothing except cost you money and waste your time. If you can live without coffee, tobacco, booze, and drugs you can save a lot of money and live a longer healthier life.


No fun...:scratch

Not all is doom and gloom for coffee...
Health Benefits of Coffee - WebMD

Learned my lesson with ciggs, the hard way. Love coffee and other adult beverages that I have stored. Don't do drugs, so no problem there.

Jimmy


----------



## gypsysue

Well, I like to enjoy things like coffee and hot cocoa, or even pepsi...but I try not to be addicted to anything. If the SHTF, an addiction could be a problem. 

I think about the things I will "miss", and ask myself if they're things that will make it difficult (at least at first) for me to live without. If I answer yes, I test myself by going without it for at least a week and see how I do. 

For me, soda pop becomes addictive. Pepsi is my favorite, but any flavor, any brand, will do! I never drink more than one can in a day, and every so often I go without for a week or month or so. For the first few days I crave the fizzy burn, but after that I do okay.


----------



## Ezmerelda

Jimmy24 said:


> No fun...:scratch
> 
> Not all is doom and gloom for coffee...
> Health Benefits of Coffee - WebMD
> 
> Learned my lesson with ciggs, the hard way. Love coffee and other adult beverages that I have stored. Don't do drugs, so no problem there.
> 
> Jimmy


A study just came out of Sweden on Wednesday, saying that post-menopausal women who drank in excess of 6 cups of coffee every day were less likely to develop the deadly form of breast cancer. Food for thought.


----------



## testhop

*i dont care.*

i dont care if coffee is bad for you or not.
i have to start the day with coffee. i drink about 1 gal a day .
of course being 79 years old means i can do what as long as it dont break any laws. so i say live as this your last day


----------



## musketjim

The debate is over and the scientists all agree, coffee is good. Only flat-earthers disagree. Coffee would be a great barter item, unfortunately I drink up all my stash to fast. I think the psychological pluses are worth having it around. Unfortunately growing it here in North Pole Ak would be tough.


----------



## Davarm

musketjim said:


> The debate is over and the scientists all agree, coffee is good. Only flat-earthers disagree. Coffee would be a great barter item, unfortunately I drink up all my stash to fast. I think the psychological pluses are worth having it around. Unfortunately growing it here in North Pole Ak would be tough.


I posted some info in another thread on how to make your coffee go further but will offer the suggestion here also.

If you buy groceries where the coffee section has a coffee grinder, you can grind your favorite beans "Turkish Grind", which is the selection past the "Espresso" setting then use the resulting powder like instant coffee. The coffee powder will mix pretty well with the water and you will be able to brew a pretty good cup while using quite a bit less coffee. Since you make it by the cup you will have less waste. If you dont like the idea of drinking the powder, just let the cup sit for a few minutes and it will all settle to the bottom of the cup.


----------



## TechAdmin

testhop said:


> i dont care if coffee is bad for you or not.
> i have to start the day with coffee. i drink about 1 gal a day .
> of course being 79 years old means i can do what as long as it dont break any laws. so i say live as this your last day


My Grandfather drank till his last breath.

The doctors said it wasn't helping, he said "I don't expect to live forever" and kept it up.

Great man.


----------



## kappydell

in New England back in the early 1800s coffee was grown in greenhouses. Since it does not ripen all at once, the bushes take frequent checking and picking. then processing. I think I'd have to learn to do without, so I hope that does not become necessary. I am one coffee addict, and going off caffiene (have done it sev times) is painful.


----------



## TechAdmin

kappydell said:


> in New England back in the early 1800s coffee was grown in greenhouses. Since it does not ripen all at once, the bushes take frequent checking and picking. then processing. I think I'd have to learn to do without, so I hope that does not become necessary. I am one coffee addict, and going off caffiene (have done it sev times) is painful.


I get a headache about an hour after I wake up if I don't have it.

I also start getting one six hours after my last cup during the day.


----------



## Jason

I don't usually get the afternoon headaches but man oh man am I a wreck if I can't start my day with some coffee.


----------



## BillS

Jason said:


> I don't usually get the afternoon headaches but man oh man am I a wreck if I can't start my day with some coffee.


I switched to decaf since caffeine keeps me awake at night. I can get to sleep OK but I'll be wide awake at 3 am if I have more than one small cup of regular coffee.

I love decaf coffee. I can drink instant. Love it with half and half. Makes it really rich. My cat likes it too. Just the half and half. Not the coffee.


----------



## TechAdmin

BillS said:


> I switched to decaf since caffeine keeps me awake at night. I can get to sleep OK but I'll be wide awake at 3 am if I have more than one small cup of regular coffee.
> 
> I love decaf coffee. I can drink instant. Love it with half and half. Makes it really rich. My cat likes it too. Just the half and half. Not the coffee.


I wish I cold drink instant, I find it hurts my stomach something awful.


----------



## CatWoman

Uh-oh!! I bought about 10 large containers of ground coffee about a year ago and stored it in the freezer and refigerator. I was told it would stay fresh that way. I'm sure it's too late to take it out and place it somewhere else now but I wonder if it's still relatively fresh now? Hmmm.


----------



## TechAdmin

Is it vacuum sealed?


----------



## SimpleJoys

There's a difference between surviving and living, and coffee is definitely in my criteria for "living." You can buy canned green coffee beans to roast yourself.


----------



## TechAdmin

I'm glad it is. That will make your transition easier. As for me and mine coffee falls into the surviving category, so I've added it to my plans. 

I also plan to trade for it, but not with it.


----------



## SimpleJoys

I guess it would be overambitious to include a Starbucks in my prep planning.


----------



## mojo4

I buy the dunkin donuts grounds in the sealed bag so does anyone know how long it will still make decent coffee assuming its stored at 60 degrees and not a freezer?


----------



## foodie

I started trying to coffee this year. I purchased 2 trees. Hope to get a crop next year.


----------



## bananagoatgruff

how about tea? The only tea plantation in this country sits on the coast of South Carolina north of Charleston. Some really good tea, too! It may grow down south with all the humidity. or we can go sassafras like they did in 1776...yuk!


----------



## weedygarden

*Me too!*



BillS said:


> I switched to decaf since caffeine keeps me awake at night. I can get to sleep OK but I'll be wide awake at 3 am if I have more than one small cup of regular coffee.
> 
> I love decaf coffee. I can drink instant. Love it with half and half. Makes it really rich. My cat likes it too. Just the half and half. Not the coffee.


For years, if I had a cup of coffee in the morning, I would be awake in the middle of the night. I switched to decaf and that took care of that. Chocolate can have the effect also.

I am with you Bill, I love a cup of coffee with half and half. In the last year, I stopped buying half and half. I had been drinking skim milk and used that in my coffee. Yuck! Then I heard Dr. Oz say not to drink skim milk as it is missing the fats that are needed to get the nutrition from the milk. Now I am buying regular milk and after all that skim milk, it is like using cream in my coffee.


----------



## weedygarden

*I don't think it is such a big deal!*



CatWoman said:


> Uh-oh!! I bought about 10 large containers of ground coffee about a year ago and stored it in the freezer and refigerator. I was told it would stay fresh that way. I'm sure it's too late to take it out and place it somewhere else now but I wonder if it's still relatively fresh now? Hmmm.


I am sure there are connoisseurs who could taste test and tell the difference. There are people who have to have some things just so. I am not one of those. I have been keeping my coffee in the freezer for 20 years and maybe I'm just ignorant or uncouth. I cannot tell that freezing coffee is ruining it. I would have thought that leaving it on the shelf might not be as good for it.

And, I have been drinking my coffee my whole life with something dairy in it. If and when coffee is bitter, that will take the edge off.


----------



## alwaysready

Austin said:


> I get a headache about an hour after I wake up if I don't have it.
> 
> I also start getting one six hours after my last cup during the day.


Yep thats caffeine withdrawal starts with a headache then fatigue. I have heard that it also consist of depression, difficulty concentrating and get this "flu like symptoms".

I'm a hardcore coffee drinker been drinking it black since I was about 10. A quick FYI there is more caffeine in an asprin tablet that asprin.


----------



## Emerald

alwaysready said:


> Yep thats caffeine withdrawal starts with a headache then fatigue. I have heard that it also consist of depression, difficulty concentrating and get this "flu like symptoms".
> 
> I'm a hardcore coffee drinker been drinking it black since I was about 10. A quick FYI there is more caffeine in an aspirin tablet that aspirin.


Don't get me started on how sick you can feel without the daily cuppa! When I came down with diverticulitis a couple weeks ago I couldn't keep anything in for days. no coffee for days after cuz it didn't go with the antibiotics. Had to have hubby go and get me a couple energy drinks cuz I couldn't figure out the huge headache I had then we both went.. BINGO! Coffee withdrawal! about a 1/4 cup mixed in with my Vernors took care of the headaches the rest of the week. 
no one better mess with me after TSHTF and I run out of coffee and caffeine.. I'll kill'em for looking at me wrong!


----------



## TechAdmin

alwaysready said:


> Yep thats caffeine withdrawal starts with a headache then fatigue. I have heard that it also consist of depression, difficulty concentrating and get this "flu like symptoms".
> 
> I'm a hardcore coffee drinker been drinking it black since I was about 10. A quick FYI there is more caffeine in an asprin tablet that asprin.


I have a hard time concentrating when I don't have it. I have to have it before I sit down to do anything mentally taxing.


----------



## stayingthegame

the south, during the civil war, would roast chicory roots and add it to coffee to stretch it out. some brands still contain chicory. also try pressing your coffee grounds after you brew to get the last very strong bit out.


----------



## BillS

We have instant coffee stored as part of our preps. Canned, ground, or unground coffee doesn't last for more than 6 months. Instant coffee can last for years.


----------



## Ration-AL

stayingthegame said:


> the south, during the civil war, would roast chicory roots and add it to coffee to stretch it out. some brands still contain chicory. also try pressing your coffee grounds after you brew to get the last very strong bit out.


if you live in the right zone, i'd suggest planting 3-4 of the yaupon holly plant....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_drink



> Yaupon beverages, which have caffeine, were often used as a substitute for coffee and tea by colonists


----------



## UncleJoe

BillS said:


> We have instant coffee stored as part of our preps.


I thought about bringing that up but with so many coffee connoisseurs here I was in fear of my life. 

I don't drink coffee; never acquired the taste for it. AuntJoe, however, does. Over the last few years we nave accumulated about an 18 month supply of freeze-dried coffee for her. What she is using right now has a "Best by" date of 3-11. But being freeze-dried I don't see it being a problem for many years to come.


----------



## TechAdmin

I keep instant. I don't always have time brew.


----------



## Emerald

I love my coffees and have all types of beans that I grind for my own cup of coffee.. but I also have a couple different types of instant/freeze dried that I love. With all the surgeries and illnesses I've had in the past three months I don't always have the stamina to dick around with making a cup of french pressed, dark roasted, free trade, Colombian coffee.. 
I have Mexican Cafe Bustelo and Mexican Nescafe freeze dried and I love them both.. easy and tasty.


----------



## TechAdmin

I keep a lot of Bustelo on hand. It's the only coffee my wife drinks.


----------



## Emerald

Austin said:


> I keep a lot of Bustelo on hand. It's the only coffee my wife drinks.


I love the instant Bustelo. Very rich and dark flavor.. tastes like brewed coffee. Also use it in making chocolate cake/brownies. a few spoonfuls of the instant in the mix and it really adds depth to the cakes.


----------



## turkeydog

You're better off learning to make ersatz coffee from acorns, like the Germans did in WWII.


----------



## cocuya

Canadian said:


> Did you know coffee is the most widely traded good in the world second only to oil?


Yep, so I stockpile it -- taking it to work for my friends before it gets too old, then replenishing my supply -- because it will be a valuable thing to trade with or give comfort/familiarity to people that love it "later."


----------



## MsSage

Canadian said:


> Yeah addictive stuff does taste bad. Perhaps that's nature's way of warning you that you shouldn't be doing it.


I guess thats why I stay away from beer and hard stuff. Now wine is not bad tasting and it has been proven to be a health benefit...in MODERATION.


----------



## TechAdmin

turkeydog said:


> You're better off learning to make ersatz coffee from acorns, like the Germans did in WWII.


I'm planning on that but the acorns contain no caffeine so it would be ceremonial more than anything else.


----------



## Davarm

I think I've posted this before somewhere but I will do so again.

For those who "must have" coffee, a way to make it with less waste(no grounds to throw out) and get the most out of every bean, you can buy the beans and give them a "Turkish Grind". Grind it down to the consistency of talcum powder then use it like instant.

No wasted grounds, you can keep it stirred while sipping it and drink it all or you can "let the dust settle" to the bottom of the cup and "drink around it". It may take some getting used to but it does make for a more intense coffee flavor and it takes a heck of a lot less to make a cup. 

Another plus is that you can ditch the coffee maker and use a tea kettle to make your brew by the cup as you want it.

Emerald, you can use this in baking also, works great, just a spoon of the powder in a cake or brownie recipe and like you said, a whole new depth of flavor in your recipe.


----------



## 101airborne

Canadian said:


> I grew one plant for fun one summer. Not practical though. I only got about a dozen pods from the one plant. You have to pick, hull, dry, roast, grind, brew. So much work for so little reward. I'd say you're better off buying your beans. A single plant is a good conversation piece.


I've had a couple of ( I think the name is right) Ky. coffee trees in the past. Too much work,:surrender: However chickory is easy to raise as well as growing wild here in profusion. Last fall I gathered about 400# ( dried weight) of it over a couple of week ends. No bad when you get use to it, but when mixed with regular coffee makes a very good brew.


----------



## TechAdmin

Davarm said:


> I think I've posted this before somewhere but I will do so again.
> 
> For those who "must have" coffee, a way to make it with less waste(no grounds to throw out) and get the most out of every bean, you can buy the beans and give them a "Turkish Grind". Grind it down to the consistency of talcum powder then use it like instant.
> 
> No wasted grounds, you can keep it stirred while sipping it and drink it all or you can "let the dust settle" to the bottom of the cup and "drink around it". It may take some getting used to but it does make for a more intense coffee flavor and it takes a heck of a lot less to make a cup.
> 
> Another plus is that you can ditch the coffee maker and use a tea kettle to make your brew by the cup as you want it.
> 
> Emerald, you can use this in baking also, works great, just a spoon of the powder in a cake or brownie recipe and like you said, a whole new depth of flavor in your recipe.


I make"cowboy" coffee like that when I'm camping. It's strong, but I think fondly of it.


----------



## kappydell

coffee can be grown in greenhouses further north that I used to believe- one colonial NY (rich guy) gardener had it in his greenhouse and it did well there. the catch is that coffee ripens unevenly, not all at once, so you pick only a few berries at a time. You'd have to have a heck of a big greenhouse to pick an appreciable amount. On the plus side, the shrub is attractive and makes an interesting houseplant. every so often i see them listed as novelty plants in seed catalogs.


----------



## jsriley5

It would be an awful shame to survive the end of the world just to be killed by my family because they can't stand me without a cup of coffee  I will be trying the turkish grind idea sound worth looking into wonder what it would take to re grind my walmart colombian. would assume just a regualr coffe drinder that grinds to turkish grind. Need to go read that yaupon berry stuff now. And yeah I'll likely be cutting my coffee with chickory at some point.


----------



## BillM

I buy green coffee beans from wholesale coffee importers for around $5.50 a lb.

I seal them in one lb bags useing my seal a meal vacume packaging and store them in a plastic bucket in a cool dark place.

They will keep for 20 to 30 years this way.

When I get ready to use them , I roast them in the oven on a cokie sheet at 500 degrees for about ten miniuts and remove them and set them out to cool.

After they cool, I take them outside and useing a hand fan , blow the husks away.

They are then ready to grind .

We use an old perculator to perk them . The coffee is very good.

I have to but 25 lbs at a time to get a good price


----------



## jsriley5

I"m thinking of trying to grow the yaupon then try combos of chickory and yaupon to see if I can get somthing that is acceptable. Depending on how long the world lasts and how long it takes to get productive yaupon holly plants I"ll let ya'll know if it works out acceptably. meanwhile I'll keep stocking a big can of coffee every couple months.


----------



## oif_ghost_tod

BillM said:


> I buy green coffee beans from wholesale coffee importers for around $5.50 a lb.
> 
> I seal them in one lb bags useing my seal a meal vacume packaging and store them in a plastic bucket in a cool dark place.
> 
> They will keep for 20 to 30 years this way.
> 
> When I get ready to use them , I roast them in the oven on a cokie sheet at 500 degrees for about ten miniuts and remove them and set them out to cool.
> 
> After they cool, I take them outside and useing a hand fan , blow the husks away.
> 
> They are then ready to grind .
> 
> We use an old perculator to perk them . The coffee is very good.
> 
> I have to but 25 lbs at a time to get a good price


I really gotta try this...my old lady lives only to drink coffee...day and night...could be a real problem if the supply lines go down. Right now I should just own stock in Folgers.

I'm amazed at the shelf life! I never knew it was so easy, I really wanna try this. Do you know of a good hand grinder for the fresh roasted beans?


----------



## mojo4

BillM said:


> I buy green coffee beans from wholesale coffee importers for around $5.50 a lb.
> 
> I seal them in one lb bags useing my seal a meal vacume packaging and store them in a plastic bucket in a cool dark place.
> 
> They will keep for 20 to 30 years this way.
> 
> When I get ready to use them , I roast them in the oven on a cokie sheet at 500 degrees for about ten miniuts and remove them and set them out to cool.
> 
> After they cool, I take them outside and useing a hand fan , blow the husks away.
> 
> They are then ready to grind .
> 
> We use an old perculator to perk them . The coffee is very good.
> 
> I have to but 25 lbs at a time to get a good price


I think you just saved my life!! Without coffee my wife would kill me or I her. Either way the kids would be on their own!


----------



## Bobbb

For those of you embarking on a grow-your-own operation, don't overlook this important process. Feed the beans to your civet and then collect then from the other end before you give them a light roasting, thus making Kopi Luwak coffee, the world's most expensive brand.


----------



## jsriley5

Awww man the one thing I never worried about checking labels on and now you ruin it. I"l be back in a few gotta go check my coffee and make sure I don't have any Civet Poop.


----------



## Davarm

Bobbb said:


> For those of you embarking on a grow-your-own operation, don't overlook this important process. Feed the beans to your civet and then collect then from the other end before you give them a light roasting, thus making Kopi Luwak coffee, the world's most expensive brand.


I've heard of that stuff, afraid it'd be a rainy day in H*** before I'd drink it. Be kinda like picking corn out of cow poop to make cornbread!



jsriley5 said:


> I will be trying the turkish grind idea sound worth looking into wonder what it would take to re grind my walmart colombian. would assume just a regualr coffe drinder that grinds to turkish grind.


You can run the ground stuff through a grain mill to powder it, I've never seen a working turkish grind setting on a Wally World coffee grinder.


----------



## BillM

*I would*



oif_ghost_tod said:


> I really gotta try this...my old lady lives only to drink coffee...day and night...could be a real problem if the supply lines go down. Right now I should just own stock in Folgers.
> 
> I'm amazed at the shelf life! I never knew it was so easy, I really wanna try this. Do you know of a good hand grinder for the fresh roasted beans?


I would try buying an old grinder at a flea market . The cast iorn ones are best.


----------



## TechAdmin

Davarm said:


> I've heard of that stuff, afraid it'd be a rainy day in H*** before I'd drink it. Be kinda like picking corn out of cow poop to make cornbread!
> 
> You can run the ground stuff through a grain mill to powder it, I've never seen a working turkish grind setting on a Wally World coffee grinder.


I'd drink it once to say I have. They've been finding ways to treat beans with the enzymes found in the kopi luwak to make a coffee that taste like it's been through a animal, but without it actually going through it.


----------



## TechAdmin

I caught a sale on Mellita brand yesterday. Got more than a few bags for a great price!


----------



## TechAdmin

Don't know how many Texans follow this thread, but HEB has been running specials on their coffee making some of the better stuff more affordable.


----------



## shamrock75

Coffee has great trade value for any apocalyptic situation as well as several benefits that many of us enjoy.Although it's considered a luxury item I would definitely make sure I had some stashed away.


----------



## crabapple

Tea grows in North America.
I want Avocado & Mango trees here in Zone 8.
I like coffee, but not beer or smokes.
I like kisses too, I do not care what 9 or 10 years olds say.


----------



## BlackDogWV

I make my living roasting coffee so at any given time I have up to 2 thousand pounds of green coffee around. I can roast even in a grid down situation. I believe it will be a great barter item.


----------



## crabapple

Some say beer & Liquior are drugs just like ciggs,cigars & pot.
Still like my coffee & Ice tea.
Sugar is a drug ,too.


----------



## smaj100

I'll take my chances with coffee being bad for you. I figure 1 cup a day, and it would make an awesome barter item. I think vacuum sealing and storing roast beans already since as mentioned it stinks and is time consuming. I'd rather buy and store it that way and focus on other things that will feed or protect my family.


----------



## JayJay

TechAdmin said:


> Don't know how many Texans follow this thread, but HEB has been running specials on their coffee making some of the better stuff more affordable.


And if not drinking the good stuff , IGA had $4 coffee in 35 oz cans Saturday.


----------



## TechAdmin

I found a special on Gevalia at HEB. It's a dollar off, so load up now. That stuff ain't cheap.


----------



## CoffeeTastic

It's not a drug, it's a necessity.


----------



## TechAdmin

Agreed. I have coffee considered in all my preps. I carry instant pack of the Starbucks VIA in my car in case I get stuck on the road. SHTF is not a good time to go through caffeine withdrawals.


----------



## uncledon

If you enjoy coffee then you should look at www.coffeebeandirect.com. I think you will find coffee here for 1/3 of the cost you can purchase locally. According to the research I have done, if you want to store coffee for long term, then you should buy unroasted, green coffee beans and store in mylar bags. Like anything else, I think it important to make sure your use a vaccum to suck out all the air from the mylar bag and make sure you have an oxygen absorber in the mylar bag with the beans before you seal. If you look around on the internet you will find that you can roast these in an iron skillet over a fire if needed. I roasted some in my sun over a couple weeks ago. After roasting all you have to do is grind and enjoy.


----------



## Moby76065

Canadian said:


> There are also studies that show that coffee does nothing except cost you money and waste your time. If you can live without coffee, tobacco, booze, and drugs you can save a lot of money and live a longer healthier life.


WRONG...Coffee is of great benefit to the health of all those around me in the morning. DO NOT TALK TO ME UNTIL MY SECOND CUP!!!! LOL


----------



## dixiemama

I buy the vacuum bags of ground. We don't drink it but its a trade item. 

So storing green is better? Need to find room for a few buckets of coffee...


----------



## TechAdmin

uncledon said:


> If you enjoy coffee then you should look at www.coffeebeandirect.com. I think you will find coffee here for 1/3 of the cost you can purchase locally. According to the research I have done, if you want to store coffee for long term, then you should buy unroasted, green coffee beans and store in mylar bags. Like anything else, I think it important to make sure your use a vaccum to suck out all the air from the mylar bag and make sure you have an oxygen absorber in the mylar bag with the beans before you seal. If you look around on the internet you will find that you can roast these in an iron skillet over a fire if needed. I roasted some in my sun over a couple weeks ago. After roasting all you have to do is grind and enjoy.


I want to do that, but my wife put a hold to all my other projects. I really want to try coffee roasting.


----------



## BlacksmithKevin

Poutine is addictive!


----------



## TechAdmin

Sure, but not chemically.


----------



## BlackDogWV

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## TechAdmin

Nice! All that yours?


----------



## BlackDogWV

TechAdmin said:


> Nice! All that yours?


Yep. It'll be gone in a couple weeks and I'll get more.


----------



## bugoutbob

All I can say is .... INSTANT HUMAN .... Just add coffee


----------



## tsrwivey

Work in a coffee shop?


----------



## BlackDogWV

I have a coffee roasting business and a shop.


----------



## TechAdmin

Where at? I hope it's in Texas.


----------



## BlackDogWV

TechAdmin said:


> Where at? I hope it's in Texas.


I'm in WV.


----------



## TechAdmin

Dang. I was hoping you were closer.


----------



## BlackDogWV

I don't want to violate any rules here but I will say we do a lot of mail order.


----------



## TechAdmin

Send me your address through pm and I'll place and order.


----------



## LincTex

TechAdmin said:


> Dang. I was hoping you were closer.


There just HAS TO BE someone in Austin that has what you are looking for!


----------



## TechAdmin

Oh there is, there's tons of them and I try them every chance I get. 

I love coffee like people love art, or television. I'm always getting samples, trying new brands. I wake in the morning excited to consume coffee. It really is that great for me.


----------



## LincTex

TechAdmin said:


> I wake in the morning excited to consume coffee. It really is that great for me.


I am excited to consume coffee in the morning to wake!!! It really is that great for me...


----------



## TechAdmin

Glad we're on the same page. I think a lot of my sleep issues stem from coffee. I stop drinking anything with caffeine six hours before going to bed, but when I wake up in the night my brain starts thinking about coffee.


----------



## Hooch

I want another mug right now just reading this...mumm...


----------



## TechAdmin

I do the same thing. When I see someone else drinking coffee or I read about it it gets me going.


----------



## HarleyRider

I am drinking a cup right now while reading the posts on this topic.


----------



## TechAdmin

I am too! I've had four shots and have moved onto drip.


----------



## TechAdmin

Anyone have any suggestions for a new coffee? I'm out.


----------



## LincTex

TechAdmin said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for a new coffee? I'm out.


I am not a connoisseur by any means, but my mom-in-law got me some from here, it's good stuff

http://www.volcanicacoffee.com/


----------



## Davarm

You've heard this from me before but the best eye opener in the morning is a few spoonfuls of Starbucks Cafe Verona turkish ground in a cup of boiling water, for me thats about as good as it gets. Keep the cup stirred so that the "powder" stays mixed and its better than a shot of espresso without the mess of making it.

Dont get the stuff in the grocery store, get it fresh custom ground from a Starbucks and its twice as good.


----------



## mojo4

TechAdmin said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for a new coffee? I'm out.


Try dunkin donuts coffee. I get mine at costco and its awesome! It gives me lots of caffiene with no jitters or upset stomach. Nice smooth caffiene loadup. Its the best in my book by far!!


----------



## TechAdmin

LincTex said:


> I am not a connoisseur by any means, but my mom-in-law got me some from here, it's good stuff
> 
> http://www.volcanicacoffee.com/


I'll check it out. Thanks for the link!



Davarm said:


> You've heard this from me before but the best eye opener in the morning is a few spoonfuls of Starbucks Cafe Verona turkish ground in a cup of boiling water, for me thats about as good as it gets. Keep the cup stirred so that the "powder" stays mixed and its better than a shot of espresso without the mess of making it.
> 
> Dont get the stuff in the grocery store, get it fresh custom ground from a Starbucks and its twice as good.


I have a Starbucks by my house. I'll ask if they custom grind. I have a turkish pot. That's one of the more aggressive preparation methods I save for late nights.



mojo4 said:


> Try dunkin donuts coffee. I get mine at costco and its awesome! It gives me lots of caffiene with no jitters or upset stomach. Nice smooth caffiene loadup. Its the best in my book by far!!


I like Dunkin's coffee. I've gone through a few bags now and I have no complaints.

I should start writing coffee for reviews so I can keep track of all I've had.


----------



## Davarm

I'm guessing that all Starbucks are pretty much the same everywhere so they should be willing and able to grind it for you, its $12.00 per pound(ground while you wait) but worth every penny of it.

Just try making it by the cup using it like "Instant Coffee", cant go wrong.


----------



## TechAdmin

I'm next to an outlet mall so there's a lot of price and service differences. It's kind of odd. I go into to town to buy Wendy's because it's significantly cheaper.


----------



## LincTex

TechAdmin said:


> It's kind of odd. I go into to town to buy Wendy's because it's significantly cheaper.


I know, weird - Taco Bell at DFW airport is cheaper than downtown!

(A quiznos sub at Wayne Co airport in Detroit is $11.00!!!!! I can get a steak dinner here for that!)


----------



## TechAdmin

That is weird. To my experience Airport food is more expensive.


----------



## readytogo

*Simply Coffee is best as it is, coffee.*

We grow, toasted and ground coffee, kept it in burlap bags, never had problems. Coffee was always grounded before brewing, the flavor changes with the addition of junk at toasting time and more time in the toasting process ,that`s why some coffee`s taste like burn water , the addition of flavored creams changes the flavor that many like and associated with name brand shops ,which actually destroys the taste of the real coffee bean, a coffee press or simple drip sock will give the real coffee taste without all the fanfare associated to it, like chocolate is sour as hell.


----------



## TechAdmin

What's your region? I want to grow it.


----------



## TechAdmin

Anyone seeing any specials? It must be seasonal, but all I'm seeing are high priced premium blends.


----------



## weedygarden

*Coffee!*

When times are tough and people are struggling, serving a cup of coffee (or tea) can go a long way to take the edge off hunger, the cold, and warms the heart and soul.

When I travel or have some reason to be out and want some coffee, 7-11 for years was a go to place for coffee. Someone pointed out to me many years ago that 7-11 has fresh coffee every half hour and was the cheapest place to get coffee. It was true, except McDonalds may have beat that now. Seniors can get a cup, I think for 50 cents now. I could be wrong about that and it may be a small cup. I haven't tried that yet. There may be restrictions on the times served also. When we travel, McDonalds is where we tend to get our coffee now.

I always drink de-caf so that I can sleep all through the night. If I have a cup of regular in the morning, it will wake me up at night.


----------



## LincTex

weedygarden said:


> It was true, except McDonalds may have beat that now. Seniors can get a cup, I think for 50 cents now.


McD's is wonderful coffee. Ask for a "Senior coffee" and it's just a regular small for $0.50, unlimited refills. The store closest to my house let's me have it at a senior discount because I am a regular there. I never asked... they just started giving it one day.


----------



## sasha12

Yes, I agry with you


----------



## crabapple

I have had the high price though the mail coffee & the store brand.
The military taught me to shut up & drink the coffee, before someone drank it for me.
I am not much for hot tea, but can do coco on a cold wet day.
Hot lemon water is better then nothing at all.


----------

